# Guns



## Wade E

Anyone sporting any guns on here besides arctic's computer tool?  I have an AR-15, 12 gauge and a 9mm Glock.


----------



## arcticsid

They will take my wine from me only when they pry the carboy out of my hands. I live in a place where I go to the outhouse with a gun strapped to my hip. I don't envy you all who live in the city. I want to be safe from the wildlife around me, not from someone elses life that has went wild. But I like the guns Wade, guess I won't be breaking into your cellar afterall.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid

I never have liked those Glocks, too many issues with the safety mechanism, they actually forbidded the Fairbanks Cops from carrying them. If it was me I would sell it and get a Hi Point. I used to own a S&W 459, held 19. 19 reasons to bust a cap on those who needed a cap busted up on em. We can carry concealed here without a permit. Not to many home invasions and stuff like that round here. Thats a good thing.
Troy
( by the way, the computer repair tool is a 20" Rossi side by side, it'll take a 3 1/2" Mag, computers are terrified of em!!!)


----------



## Wade E

I have had that Glock for 8 1/2 years and never had a problem. the Glock I have is the preferred by Homeland security!


----------



## jbullard1

I have sort of gotten away from the modern firearms
Yes I still have and carry a licensed ppd revolver but these are more my style now










And I also hand make these little thingies from old lawn mower blades


----------



## arcticsid

*Tennis shoes vs guns*

There was an old story I heard years ago about two hunters. One was experienced, and the other was not. They ran into a bear, and the senior dropepd to his knees and dug through his backpack and rustled out a pair of tennis shoes. The younger man tried to remind him that there was no way he could outrun that bear. As the old timer tied the final lace, he jumped up and ran off. The last thing the youg guy heard was the old timer yelling behind him was, "yeah but I can outrun you, sucker."


----------



## arcticsid

Cool Jerry. ran in to an old timer a while back, he makes knives from old circulas saw blades. Really neat stuff.


----------



## kitten

hey wade nice collection.. i have a taurus millenium 9mm, kimber stainless target II, also 9mm, and 2 stag arms AR's... looking to get either the kimber ultra carry II with the laser grips or the springfield EMP soon i love my kimbers lol


----------



## Racer

I have a small collection of everyday shooters, 3 .22 rifles(including my competiton rifle), .50 blackpowder hawkins rifle, .44 1860 colt blackpowder pistol. But my 2 most favorite guns are my 20 ga. H&R single shot and my interarms virginian dragoon in .41 magnum.


----------



## Wade E

Kimbers are awesome, my instructor carries the Ultra and it is sweet! This below is my dream pistol though, The Wildey 475 Magnum!!!!!!!!!! This is the gun used in Deathwish by Charles Bronson!


----------



## kitten

wade that is pretty cool. i do love the ultra carrys though they just make me happy in ways that guns shouldnt make a girl happy lol. hate how exspensive they are though... i have to have expensive taste is everything i do!!! thats why i make my wine at home now lol


----------



## TxBrew

Big firearm enthusiast. Very much enjoy building, modifying and shooting "black rifles". I have several carry arms. Favorite right now is a gutter sight Colt New Agent .45.


----------



## Wade E

Its funy how alcohol and guns just go together! Just dont use the 2 together please!


----------



## arcticsid

Funny you mention that, when I seen Tx's comment I was thinking something similar, and I agree they don't go together, rather instead it's possible they compliment each other. And on the same subject kitten cracked me up saying, "guns make me more happy than a girl should feel", something like that. She outta see some of the Annie Oakley types up here! I kinda like girls with guns, then they don't have to borrow mine! I will give my woman anything, but not my gun, my computer, or my truck. I will do anything possible to get them their own, but somethings are mine.!!! You go Kitten!!! Love the attitude.
Troy


----------



## Wade E

"This gun is mine, there may be others like it but this 1's mine!"


----------



## arcticsid

Aye Aye Captain. My Dad used to say something like"... one is for shooting one is for fun".
"This is my rifle, this is my gun..." I think thats how it went.


----------



## Wade E

I was quoting "Full Metal Jacket" I think!


----------



## arcticsid

I think thats correct Wade. I had a chance to fire a Desert Eagle .50 cal not long ago. Lottta gun there, and if it ever failed you could always yous the damn thing as hammer.. My buddy just bout a .50 mag, I think it was aS&W, he had it ported and said it was still alot to hang onto.
I haven't fired it myself, but that is one hell of a round compared to that desert Eagle.


----------



## Woodbee

We have a fair arsenal around here and most of the guns are my wifes. She also likes to wear real fur. Gotta love her. But I just bought a nail driver yesterday. A Henry Golden Boy in the .17 cal.HMR. Incredible balistics. Hope to have some fun with it this weekend.
Brad


----------



## kitten

yea you have to have some balls to hold onto anything thats 50 cal... i unfortunatly dont have balls lol so i damn near hit myself in the head with it. they are fun though... shoot a watermellon with it and see whats left.. those things are destructive!!!!! ::


----------



## arcticsid

*Glock Magazines*

Wade I was reading the Milwaukee newspaper this morning. There was an arcticle pertaining to a shootout between a couple cops and a robber, the officers gun jammed due to a defective magazine in his Glock and he was shot, he is going to survive, but the PD has recalled all of the mags issued to their officers and Glock is going to send them 2500 more at no charge. Apparently this mag problem was known by the MPD for sometime. Not dogging your Glock, but I always here these issues about Glocks. I know several people who own them, and like you they love em. Wonder how that cop felt when he found out the MPD knew of the problem with these department issued mags.
Troy


----------



## Wade E

Is this a cretain model that you know of? There are many models as Im sure you know. I have never had 1 misfire 9or squib round or anything and when we do go shooting I unload all my guns like a S.O.B., usually get yelled at when I unload the 30 round clips from the AR though.


----------



## arcticsid

All I remeber is they were the .40 cal, don't think it mentioned the model. I personally am not to familiar with Glocks.


----------



## Wade E

I have the 9 which i have only ever heard nothing but good things about!


----------



## Woodbee

We also have the model 19 9mm compact. No problems.


----------



## Wade E

Great job on the advertisement TXBrew! I have the G26 with 12 round mag and 1 in the chamber! Ready to rock and or roll!!!!!!


----------



## Malkore

arcticsid said:


> I never have liked those Glocks, too many issues with the safety mechanism,



Yeah, safety mechanism #1 is that gray spongy thing between yer ears. If that's not working, no amount of mechanical safeties are gonna prevent a negligent discharge. Even if you're the only person in the room professional enough to *BANG!*

But I digress...

I built an AR-15, have two XD's (9mm and a .45 ACP), a p22, a SIG mosquito, and an MKIII for cheap plinking.


----------



## arcticsid

I used to have one of those MK111 for the exact same reason, had a great time with it.


----------



## Chateau Joe

I have MANY guns.  Many, many guns

I have guns for hunting and various shooting sports. My favorite is cowboy action shooting. I live for that.


----------



## arcticsid

Thats cool as hell Joe. I would like to replace the Model 94 Winchester 30-30 I use to have, aint much good here but I loved it for hunting Snowshoe Hares with open sights, I used to beable to take a bunnies ear off at 50 yards with it! No kidding. I heard one advertised the other day for 400 skins!!!!!!Holy sumbeech! Gotta love all you who bought guns befor Bohama.
Troy


----------



## Wade E

Real nice Chateau!


----------



## manku007

I m intersted in weapons but I don't have any gun right now, in my Country it need some money if you own a gun for lience.

I have seen some pictures of other members guns and knifes very nice and intersting.


----------



## Wade E

We also need a gun permit here to have a handgun.


----------



## okgottago

I don't like to talk about the guns I have to the public but I have my fair share of them. I have most of them for hunting, personal protection and some for recreation. I just took a home defence class Sunday and I must say, it was verry interesting. If you guys get a chance you should take one. I learned a newer law here in WV. It's called the Castle Doctrine. If someone breaks into your house you can shoot, even if he is unarmed. I thought your life had to be in grave harm but NOPE......Light em up.BANG BANG BANG.
Man I Love WV........Thank god Im a coutry boy..... If you don't have your concealed and carry permit....I reccomend doing so.....Trust noone.


----------



## ptofimpact

*NC here*

Hey guys,
Been a shooter all my adult life, have my share of 'stuff' and have my Concealed Carry, which I also suggest to everyone so inclined. The direction this Nation is going, I expect increase in crime, and if so, do not want to depend on 911 to help...they just come to cleanup the mess. Not enough of them[Law Enforcement], and too many scumbags.
Said my piece.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Here in Florida, they have it where if you feel you are in immediate danger you can shoot someone, not just in your house.
I have owned quite a few guns over the years, enjoyed every minute using them. I really enjoyed hunting with black powder weapons. Also like using a Thompson Contender in 35 Remington while hunting. Got a couple very nice wild hogs with it.
But alas, I'm one of those that can't own one anymore. 
Conspiracy to cultivate..
Now don't get me wrong,,,, I'm not saying I didn't do anything wrong,, but I will say the Government will eventually make it a felony for almost anything you do to help them take your guns away.


----------



## JDRAutoworks

I sadly lost all of my firearms in a boating accident and they not been recovered and are at the bottom of the lake.... 

I also believe that the ATF (Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms) should be a government store and not a law enforcement branch....


----------



## mainecr

*Firearms*

Got my C&R license years ago...hense mainecr. 
Mausers, Mosin-nagant's, SKS's, 1903's, 1903a3's M1 carbine, M1A, and home built AK's grace my gun cabinet...or room...
Working on two FN .308 mausers...along with wine right now..


----------



## Wade E

Pics please!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Yes photos please...
How can you not help but like those old guns. M1's, Ak's all of them have an appeal to the.
Years back I bought an old 8mm Mauser. At a local department store you could buy WWII surplus ammo for $3.50 for 100 rounds. 
Every weekend my friend and I would shoot.
No wonder my ears ring.


----------



## Madriver Wines

myakkagldwngr said:


> Yes photos please...
> How can you not help but like those old guns. M1's, Ak's all of them have an appeal to the.
> Years back I bought an old 8mm Mauser. At a local department store you could buy WWII surplus ammo for $3.50 for 100 rounds.
> Every weekend my friend and I would shoot.
> *No wonder my ears ring*.


 There _may_ be an additional factor contributing to your ear ringing my friend!
 Steve


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Yeah, years of too many saws, big tractors, two strokes and the list goes on. I guess alcohol doesn't help much either, but at least it gets you to where you don't care.


----------



## Daisy317

I have a S&W 4006 (40 cal), Glock 22 (40 cal), Ruger LCP (380 auto), a 30-30 and 12 guage and the boyfriend is in the military and likes to hunt critters so we basically have enough firepower to survive a zombie attack...


----------



## Daisy317

Woodbee said:


> We also have the model 19 9mm compact. No problems.



the 19 & 17 are good duty guns. Our county uses them extensively


----------



## Wade E

You go girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud

I have a small collection of firearms. It includes the following: A Ruger 30-06 with Leupold Vari-X III, a Lakefield .22, a Marlin semiauto .22, a single shot 20 gauge of indeterminate origin, a 12 gauge Ithaca Model 37 Featherlight, a stainless Ruger GP100 w/ 4" barrel and a Para-Ordnance Tac-Four.

The 30-06 is my deer and bear rifle. The Lakefiled .22 is my small game gun, as is the 12 gauge on occasion. The Ithaca was built in 72 - it really _is_ light, but chambers only 2 3/4" shells. The 20 gauge needs some gunsmithing so it just gathers dust. The Marlin .22 is for plinking cans and such. The GP-100 is a 4" stainless .357 magnum and was a wedding gift from my groomsman (where's the "hick" emoticon...) and the Tac-Four is a stainless commander size 1911 style .45 auto. It's double action but not like anything else on the market. You'd think it's creepy if you weren't paying attention, but that's about it. It holds 13+1 in a double stacked magazine. It's my pet gun, but it's too heavy when loaded to carry comfortably. Also, the double stacked magazine isn't for small hands.


----------



## Wade E

Nice collection there Chad!


----------



## Mud

Thanks Wade. That Lakefield .22 is butt ugly. It's got a beech stock with dark mahogany stain and poor lines, pressed checkering...You know the drill. But with Federal ammo in the blue box you can drive nails with it out to 40 yards. Just right for head shots on small game. 

I always think that it would be nice to upgrade to something prettier, but never do. It shoots, it was my first gun, and it's already ugly. Why break in another gun? 

I envy your AR-15 and 9mm. Got to shoot a buddy's 9mm a while back. A .45 isn't hard on you, but a 9mm is just so easy to shoot. And cheap. Same guy's stepmom has a genuine pre-ban Colt AR-15. She doesn't shoot, so God only knows why she bought it, but it's a beauty. I think it's got a collapsible stock but can't remember anything else. Haven't seen it in probably 10 years.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

So many people laugh at the thought of a good ole 22. But that is the caliber that has bagged the most game of any round.
I had 22 Ruger semi auto pistol with a 14" bull barrel.
If I propped up on a steady tree or back of a truck bed I could make a beer can dance at 150 yards.
I just wish I had all the money that has ever been spent on 22 ammo.


----------



## MitchK

Hey J Bullard

I am intrigued by your knife collection. What kind of tools do you use to make all those knives from old lawn mower blades? I'm guessing maybe a table grinder. At least you're recycling. I never thought about doing that with old lawn mower blades.

Mitch


----------



## Daisy317

myakkagldwngr said:


> So many people laugh at the thought of a good ole 22.



I can definitely see where you're coming from. 22 is a great cal for plinking around but I, personally, prefer a little more "stopping power" when I pull my weapon. 

All my training has been "shoot until the threat is neutralized" (in other words "shoot til it don't move"). You'd better believe that when I pull my weapon, I feel it is necessary and I want my firearm to do the job right.

I can see how some people could find that a 22 could make a "good" concealed carry weapon for personal protection for them (I am still on the hunt for the "perfect" conceal carry). 

Without getting all political in the right to life and gun control and all the different directions this convo could go... I just wanted to say that while I do see the purpose that a 22 can serve, many people (myself included) want a caliber that is more effective for self protection.


----------



## Skyhawk

Daisy317 said:


> I just wanted to say that while I do see the purpose that a 22 can serve, many people (myself included) want a caliber that is more effective for self protection.



I agree. My ol '06 cartridges can protect me from 800 yards! 

As far as .22, my uncle accidentally shot me once with a .22 short when we were out screwing around. Although it didn't penetrate my leather jacket completely, the darn thing hurt bad! So yeah, they can be dangerous.


----------



## Lakewood Wines

Wade
My daily carry is a Kimber Tactical II 45. The mrs carries a 380 Walther. You never know when you might need it.


----------



## Wade E

I love the Kimber, one of these days!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

i've shot a 9 mm many times. it's pretty accurate. we used to practice hitting 5 cans @ 50 yards in succession. my dad, a "sniper" rated army marksman (30 yrs ago, lol), could knock them all down easily. usually with less than 10 shots. i would have just a few left if that (clips 15 with 1 chambered), but we only allowed enough time to flatten the barrel before the next round. 

props for the AR's as those will become more and more rare!


----------



## Skyhawk

Lakewood Wines said:


> Wade
> My daily carry is a Kimber Tactical II 45.



I've never shot an aluminum frame 1911. My father has the heavy steal frame version which I found rather cool for a single action traditional style. Do you find it difficult to target multiple shots quickly with the recoil?


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I've hunted with .22 cal up to my last hunting rifle was a 7mm Rem. Mag. I agree stopping power is the deciding factor. I wouldn't want to go up against a grizzly or moose with a .22, even with the yellowjacket hyper velocity rounds.
But for most of the things we have around here, there have a lot of tables set with the .22.
And when it's needed, it's very quite.


----------



## Old Philosopher

myakkagldwngr said:


> So many people laugh at the thought of a good ole 22. But that is the caliber that has bagged the most game of any round.
> I had 22 Ruger semi auto pistol with a 14" bull barrel.
> If I propped up on a steady tree or back of a truck bed I could make a beer can dance at 150 yards.
> I just wish I had all the money that has ever been spent on 22 ammo.


I have my own little collection, but one of my favorites is a Ruger 10/22, folding stock, 4x scope and a 30 rd clip. It looks pretty intimidating...and it is. With very little practice it will put 10 rounds in a 5 inch circle at 15 feet in under under 3 seconds...fired instinctively. That's ten .22 inch holes and about 400 grains of lead in an area the size of your hand...and 20 rounds left in reserve. (If you do the math, that's 2 1/4" of hole in a 5" circle!)
The 9mm, 380 and .357 Mag are all pretty much the same: .35x inch diameter and 125-158 gr bullet. Even a 44 Mag is .45 inch diameter, and 250 grains. Kinetic energy is the only thing distinguishing them. The other thing distinguishing them is the inherent inaccuracy of a handgun in unsteady hands attempting rapid fire.
Just to ward off any undo comments, let me say I hunt deer and elk with a 300 H&H Mag, and also hunt deer with a Ruger Blackhawk. But if my cabin was burning down and I could only grab one survival weapon, it would be that .22 LR and 10 pounds of ammo. I'd feel pretty confident in any situation, including being able to feed myself with rabbit, or deer.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

my cousin killed a deer with a 22-250 @ 217 yds throught the eye. nothing like seeing a dead deer with only 1 eye out and no exit. got alot of redneck family. he built the gun? is that common with other calibers? they also pack their own rounds with a higher quality grain and with the amount of powder they like. seems a little much to me. 

i deer hunt with a .270 bolt action. first kills, 3 shots, first shot at 170 yd, way high left? with an aim on 2" high heart standing still broad side? scope way out. aim at rear knees, heart shot. 2nd doe. angled towards @ 30, shot off to low right, hit 4" high of heart>lungs>spine>out lower back. All shots fired >10 seconds. wait for sundown (30 min) and me up with my dad. he asked if i was just shooting wildly at a running deer. i said i got 2. "really", "yep". both fell right where they stood. even a .270 will leave a fist sized hole on exit.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Midwest Vintner said:


> my cousin killed a deer with a 22-250 @ 217 yds throught the eye. nothing like seeing a dead deer with only 1 eye out and no exit. got alot of redneck family. he built the gun? is that common with other calibers? they also pack their own rounds with a higher quality grain and with the amount of powder they like. seems a little much to me.


I hand load all my own ammunition, to my own preferences. We hunt with a 22/250, and the heaviest bullet weight in factory loads is 55 gr. (Only 15 gr more than a .22 LR!) I load a 70 gr SP. In the field, the difference is obvious. 



> i deer hunt with a .270 bolt action. first kills, 3 shots, first shot at 170 yd, way high left? with an aim on 2" high heart standing still broad side? scope way out. aim at rear knees, heart shot. 2nd doe. angled towards @ 30, shot off to low right, hit 4" high of heart>lungs>spine>out lower back. All shots fired >10 seconds. wait for sundown (30 min) and me up with my dad. he asked if i was just shooting wildly at a running deer. i said i got 2. "really", "yep". both fell right where they stood. even a .270 will leave a fist sized hole on exit.


There's a lot to be said for visiting the target range before each season.


----------



## Wade E

Believe it or not but everytime you clean your rifle it will fire different so resighting after cleaning will improve results. My friend's brother is a sniper on Swat and professional caliber target shooter.


----------



## upper

For all intentents ann pourposes that is not true Wade.Unless you only clean your carboy every 20 batches. Just saying.......Upper


----------



## Old Philosopher

Wade E said:


> Believe it or not but everytime you clean your rifle it will fire different so resighting after cleaning will improve results....


Absolutely true, Wade. Check your sights before every hunting season, and then don't clean the bore until you're ready to hang it up 'til next year. 
Also, if you're rifle is scoped, any unusual bump to the rifle warrants another trip to the range.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Old Philosopher said:


> I hand load all my own ammunition, to my own preferences. We hunt with a 22/250, and the heaviest bullet weight in factory loads is 55 gr. (Only 15 gr more than a .22 LR!) I load a 70 gr SP. In the field, the difference is obvious.
> 
> 
> There's a lot to be said for visiting the target range before each season.



agreed. i had visited the range, but we traveled to get to my families property the night before going out.

i wish i had a hard case for it. it shoots amazingly accurate once sited in. always clean it before siting it in! i was lucky enought that the deer had trouble gathering what direction the shots were fired from.

does repacking the bullets make the less accurate or powerfull? i wonder as the casing wouldn't be "fresh" anymore.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Midwest Vintner said:


> ... it shoots amazingly accurate once sited in. always clean it before siting it in!...


When you're sighting in for the season, put that first round from a clean barrel anywhere down range, but don't count it. Then zero your weapon with a dirty barrel, then don't clean it until you're done for the year. As was stated previously, a bullet performs differently from a clean bore.


> does repacking the bullets make the less accurate or powerfull? i wonder as the casing wouldn't be "fresh" anymore.


I've been reloading for about 40 years. The reason I reload is the cartridges I turn out are more accurate, and often more powerful than "factory loads". I can control the grains in the powder load down to .01 of a grain. Bulk loads from the factory are never that precise. By varying the amount of powder, and the type of powder, I can make them faster or slower than factory loads, depending upon what I want them to do. I have brass (cases) that have been reloaded a half dozen times over 20 years. As long as they are inspected and measured, they are as good as new.
A new box of cartridges for my 300 H&H right now runs about $65. My reloads cost me about $5.


----------



## arcticsid

Here ya there O.P. if we can't afford to eat, grow it. Can't afford to shhot it, pack em yourself. Can't afford to drink tea....grow it. My buddy just bought a box of rot gut .45acp, almost 70 skins, better make it grow, load it, and smoke it, sure doesn't look like we can afford to buy it


----------



## Mud

One year I took a bad fall on the ice. So did the gun. It re-zero'd ok, and a little later I gut shot a deer at 60 yards. Thought I flubbed it, but the next day I had a good hold on another deer (bonus tag) and hit it in the knee, then the liver. Worst season of my life. It turned out the scope was broken and held just long enough to make me think it was ok. That was the last year I hunted with that rifle. Not because the scope was broken, but because I was dumb. Wish it was still mine.  It was a Marlin lever action 30/30. 

Incidentally, the lever action is the only truly American action-type. All others came from Europe. I think. Probably. Don't quote that. Nevermind.


----------



## Old Philosopher

I must have trained my kid right. My 15 year old shot his deer this evening, and after the dust settled, he handed me the empty brass! Waste not, want not!
$70 for .45 ACP??? My eyes are still watering.


----------



## arcticsid

No offence here intended. Any gun is only going to stay sighted in for"x" amount of time.

Handling, shooting. cleaning. All these things may be factors on the accuracy, but I am willing to bet, it's all in "the eye of the beshooter"!

If you want to shoot it, make sure it goes where you aimed. Go out and shoot as much as you can/afford!!

I'm not buying the cleaning idea, but I know for a fact, while cleaning my guns, I have knocked it out of "sighting", but that was definitely me, the gun itself shot the same, but not in my direction.

Troy


----------



## arcticsid

O.P., can't top that. Nothing else to say. In the words of UPPER..."dig it".


----------



## upper

I can hit wine bottles in the air from the hip with my 22 ruger single six.Of coarse they are reloads fired from a clean barrel,wood barrel,light toast Dig it.....Upper


----------



## Old Philosopher

Was there a wine tasting seminar tonight, and y'all didn't invite me?


----------



## Mud

*Boy's first gun*

My oldest son will be 6 this spring and I'd like to get him his own .22. Any suggestions? I've seen Cricket .22's in the sporting goods store but am unsure of the quality. Are there any other options? 

-Mud


----------



## Old Philosopher

Mud said:


> My oldest son will be 6 this spring and I'd like to get him his own .22. Any suggestions? I've seen Cricket .22's in the sporting goods store but am unsure of the quality. Are there any other options?
> 
> -Mud


IMHO, 6 is a little young to be shopping for a .22 rimfire. Not too young to teach to shoot, and safety protocol, though.
I'd be looking for a single-shot pellet rifle that is light enough for him to hold properly. Something like a breach break, spring actuated rifle. Once he learns proper handling, muzzle control, etc., and depending upon how fast he grows, step up to a .22 when he's strong enough to hold it. Don't get a "youth" rifle; get one you can easily get a replacement stock for, and cut down the original stock to fit him. Then he has an action that will satisfy him all his life, and the stock can grow with him.

I'll bore you with a short story:
My Grandfather taught me to shoot when I was 10-11. We had a Mod 52 Winchester pump with a peep sight. After I was good enough to hit pop bottle tops off the fence at 25 paces, he told me I was ready to go hunt rabbits. Wheee! I ran to the gun cabinet and grabbed the pump. He took it away from me asking, "What are you doing?"
"We're going hunting! We're going hunting!", I answered.
He put the 15 shot pump rifle back in the cabinet, and handed me the old Savage single-shot .22.
"This is your hunting rifle," he explained, "As good a shot as you are, if you can't get the rabbit in one shot, the rabbit 'wins'!"
He was a good teacher, in more ways than one.


----------



## Mud

We're practicing with a pellet gun regularly as it is. He's doing well at safety and is coming along on aiming. Slowly. We started with a 1x scope as he had a terrible time getting the sights aligned. Right now he can hit a paper plate at 30 feet consistently. Another 6 months of practice and he might be ready for a rifle. I won't give it to him if not. Don't mean to be dismissive. He is pretty young. But he won't get it until he's ready. 

-Mud


----------



## Old Philosopher

Mud said:


> We're practicing with a pellet gun regularly as it is. He's doing well at safety and is coming along on aiming. Slowly. We started with a 1x scope as he had a terrible time getting the sights aligned. Right now he can hit a paper plate at 30 feet consistently. Another 6 months of practice and he might be ready for a rifle. I won't give it to him if not. Don't mean to be dismissive. He is pretty young. But he won't get it until he's ready.
> 
> -Mud


Cool! I stand by what I said about getting a common brand .22 that can be re-stocked, if necessary, down the road. I know my youngest son got a little turned off in the beginning, because (out of necessity) we were trying to fit him to the rifle, instead of fitting the rifle to him. The weight was another factor. I failed to take that into consideration because I never went through that. I was 5'11" and 195 pounds when I was 12, so it wasn't a problem using an "adult" length rifle.
Sounds like you have him on a good program.
I'm sure I'm not telling you anything you don't know, but my first shopping stop would be a local pawn shop.
Another thing that's obvious is kids like to win. Bench shooting isn't "real life", but hitting the target all the time is encouraging. My son favored the sitting or prone positions, since off-hand shooting was difficult with the rifle he had to use.


----------



## Greenman

I have been a Weapons Technician in the Canadian Military for over 20 years. Have bought and sold dozens of weapons over the course of my career. Alas, I have spent so many years with weapons as my job, I am pretty much ho-hum about them all now. It was a fun career though


----------



## Old Philosopher

Greenman said:


> I have been a Weapons Technician in the Canadian Military for over 20 years. Have bought and sold dozens of weapons over the course of my career. Alas, I have spent so many years with weapons as my job, I am pretty much ho-hum about them all now. It was a fun career though


I made the comment on another site that when an avocation becomes a vocation, it sorta takes the fire out.


----------



## Maestro

So after digging through old posts here I stumble upon this thread. My wife and I are avid gun enthusiasts and shooters. I love talkin' guns with people and hitting the range whenever possible. I just recently finished building my first AR-15. I took my time with it and built it to mil-specs. So, here's our arsenal as of now...(not afraid to share it with the group here)

Daniel Defense/LMT AR-15 Carbine Length 5.56
Savage Rifle .270
Mossberg 935 UltiMag Pump Shotgun 12 ga.
S&W Sigma .40
Sig Sauer P6 9mm
Ceska Zbrojovka CZ-82 9x18mm Makarov
Taurus PT1911 in stainless steel finish .45 Auto
MPA Mini-Defender 9mm

In the works is another AR-15 for the wife and a .50 BMG for me. Get some!


----------



## Old Philosopher

We were looking to pick up a Marlin XL7 in .30-06 as a graduation present for my son, but not sure the piggy bank can handle it right now. He'll have one by hunting season, though!


----------



## Maestro

Old Philosopher said:


> We were looking to pick up a Marlin XL7 in .30-06 as a graduation present for my son, but not sure the piggy bank can handle it right now. He'll have one by hunting season, though!



I'm certain your son will definitely like it once he gets it though.


----------



## St Allie

Maestro said:


> So after digging through old posts here I stumble upon this thread. My wife and I are avid gun enthusiasts and shooters. I love talkin' guns with people and hitting the range whenever possible. I just recently finished building my first AR-15. I took my time with it and built it to mil-specs. So, here's our arsenal as of now...(not afraid to share it with the group here)
> 
> Daniel Defense/LMT AR-15 Carbine Length 5.56
> Savage Rifle .270
> Mossberg 935 UltiMag Pump Shotgun 12 ga.
> S&W Sigma .40
> Sig Sauer P6 9mm
> Ceska Zbrojovka CZ-82 9x18mm Makarov
> Taurus PT1911 in stainless steel finish .45 Auto
> MPA Mini-Defender 9mm
> 
> In the works is another AR-15 for the wife and a .50 BMG for me. Get some!



good grief... you're equipped to take on bin laden all by yourselves...


----------



## Maestro

St Allie said:


> good grief... you're equipped to take on bin laden all by yourselves...



We're pretty confident that Bin Laden will never be a threat to us himself, his diabetes will take care of that. lol!

We're more geared up for the global collapse of government or the coming zombie apocalypse.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

It's best to have them and not need them, 
than need them and not have them. 
I hate to admit it, but I believe you better enjoy them while you can. Every excuse will be used to take guns away from law abidding citizens.
I belong to a very large motorcycle forum and guns are one topic that is strictly taboo.
I respect their wishes. The owner of the great site is Irish, and there is a very large group of Canadians too.


----------



## Wade E

.50 BMG Ar Ar Ar Ar like Tim Allen would say!


----------



## ashappar

myakkagldwngr said:


> I hate to admit it, but I believe you better enjoy them while you can. Every excuse will be used to take guns away from law abidding citizens.



we hear that a lot, goes in cycles. Sometimes I think that weapons are ingrained in american culture so deeply that its unthinkable they could be removed. Or at least I hope. 

I took advantage of the Clinton-era fears of the 'government taking away our guns' and sold off my assault rifles. Of the lot, I miss my AK-47 dearly but I couldn't pass on the offer. Its a durable shooter and loads of fun. I also got rid of my desert eagle not too long ago and all I'm left with is a 12 gauge shotgun.


----------



## Wade E

You got rid of a Desert Eagle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro

Wade E said:


> You got rid of a Desert Eagle!!!!!!!!



x2!!!!!

What were you thinkin' man?!?!?!


----------



## ashappar

yeah I know. But I do know where it is and I see the owner almost every day.
44 mag cannon! such a sweet weapon.

matte black, no shiny gangsta gun.
just serious business. I miss it.


----------



## Wade E

Thats a sweet gun but thought you were talking about the .50


----------



## ffemt128

I've been known to be seen OC my XD45 at times. You really get looks when you're cruising around on the bike and people look over and see on your belt. Seriously though, PA is an open carry state and also a shall issue state as far as License to Carry Firearms is concerned. OC was one of the topics in the MPOETC training in 2009 for all PA police. I won't put anyone down for having a fear of firearms, but I also feel that I should be able to protect myself and my family by any means necessary.

I would love to have an AR however budget doesn't permit that at this time but I do still have my Norinco SKS which is a real hoot to shoot.


----------



## ashappar

Wade E said:


> Thats a sweet gun but thought you were talking about the .50



oh no, no 50AE but I have shot one a few times. Speaking of cannon!
I don't think I could afford the ammo unless I reloaded. Thats a pricey handgun round.

edit:

although I did go look and its not as bad as it used to be price wise


----------



## Wade E

I have sht one a few times also, nice kick!


----------



## Maestro

Indeed. Shooting the .50AE is an experience all on its own. The power is beyond amazing.


----------



## BLTF

Hi everyone!Well lets see I have 2 Ithica model 37's,2 double barrel Stevens (12&16ga),12gal 3 1/2"singleshot Topper Delux (which will knock your teeth out if ur not careful),Rem.model 381 .22 rifle,Thomp.cen.54cal. Hawken,Traditions .50cal in-line(I personally like the side lock better,keepin it traditonal you know),C-Z 9mm,Ruger mk11,and a 44cal Red Hawk.I think thats about it.Oh I have 2 longbows and 1 recurve,that can be quite effective in the right hands and I dont mean mine.(most of the time).


----------



## Green Mountains

My favorite NEWEST hand cannon is a Ruger Alaskan in 44 magnum. Got it last fall. Great little snubnose bear defense.

Video of me firing it below...wait for the slow motion part....pretty neat.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYheny63EZE[/ame]


----------



## BLTF

Green mountain have you ever fired the .500 mag?They have a snubnosed model that will flat out hurt you,fired 2 rds thru one a month ago,its a little too much!


----------



## Wade E

Yep, that looks like it would hurt after a few and a snub noes .50, thats just freaking insane!


----------



## Green Mountains

BLTF said:


> Green mountain have you ever fired the .500 mag?They have a snubnosed model that will flat out hurt you,fired 2 rds thru one a month ago,its a little too much!



The Alaskan also comes in .454 Casull but I heard it would make "Zeus flinch" so I figured 44 mag would be enough.


----------



## Mud

Those calibers are nuts in those little guns. Ever fire a Smith & Wesson Airweight in .357? It feels like trying to pound a 16d nail into a 2x4 held in your palm. Can't imagine what a big bore in snub nose is like, but I'd try it.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Back in the old days when I could hunt on farm land, and still own guns, I like to use my Rem. 7mm mag for my typical hunting gun. With our deer and hogs, if you got a good lung hit, you would find them.
I also really enjoyed using a Thompson Contender single shot pistol that was chamber for 35 Remington.
I took a few good wild hogs with it. I enjoyed the late in the evening fireball that it had when fired off.
Those were the good ole days. At one time we had 9000 acres leased to farm on and my brother and I were the only real "HUNTER'S" on the parcel. The other guys went out looking, hoping to see something to shoot at.
My brother still hunts, a lot. Two trips to Canada for black bear, one to South Dakota for a buffalo, let alone the turkeys and deer around here in Florida.


----------



## BLTF

Hi Mud!Ive shot the S&W airweight the 38 cal titanium,its similar I think to letting off an m200 in the palm of ur hand,not a very comfortable piece to shoot.


----------



## BLTF

What about ur carry gun?Ive got a cz 9mm the p-07 duty,its a nice gun handles very well and accurate,but a little too big for an in the pants conceal.I bought one of those molded plastic paddlewheel holsters for it and its fine with a baggy sweatshirt or jacket.I tell you I'd like to have a s&w chiefs special in a 38,but if I buy any guns right now she'll have me drawn and quartered.


----------



## Mud

My carry gun is a Para-Ordnance Tac-Four. It's a double action 1911 style. Holds 13+1. It's too heavy to be comfortable, and too big. Once some money falls from the sky I'd like to get something smaller. 'Course, my carry permit expired a week ago and I forgot to renew, so it's a non-issue. 

-shall issue state resident Mud


----------



## ffemt128

Mud said:


> My carry gun is a Para-Ordnance Tac-Four. It's a double action 1911 style. Holds 13+1. It's too heavy to be comfortable, and too big. Once some money falls from the sky I'd like to get something smaller. 'Course, my carry permit expired a week ago and I forgot to renew, so it's a non-issue.
> 
> -shall issue state resident Mud



If your LTCF expired a week ago, I beleive it is still valid for 6 months (not positive on the time frame) go get it renewed but in the mean time carry on.

I'll get you the time frame they are good for.



> 18 Pa.C.S. § 6106: Firearms not to be carried without a license
> 
> (a) Offense defined.--
> (1) Except as provided in paragraph (2), any person who carries a firearm in any vehicle or any person who carries a firearm concealed on or about his person, except in his place of abode or fixed place of business, without a valid and lawfully issued license under this chapter commits a felony of the third degree.
> (2) A person who is otherwise eligible to possess a [FN1] valid license under this chapter but carries a firearm in any vehicle or any person who carries a firearm concealed on or about his person, except in his place of abode or fixed place of business, without a valid and lawfully issued license and has not committed any other criminal violation commits a misdemeanor of the first degree.
> 
> (b) Exceptions.--The provisions of subsection (a) shall not apply to:
> 
> (12) A person who has a lawfully issued license to carry a firearm pursuant to section 6109 (relating to licenses) and that said license expired within six months prior to the date of arrest and that the individual is otherwise eligible for renewal of the license.



If you were legally licenced to carry a firearm under 6109 of the UFA you are still legal even though your license expired for a period of 6 months after expiration based on the above exception.


----------



## Green Mountains

Mud said:


> Those calibers are nuts in those little guns. Ever fire a Smith & Wesson Airweight in .357? It feels like trying to pound a 16d nail into a 2x4 held in your palm. Can't imagine what a big bore in snub nose is like, but I'd try it.



Mud,
The Alaskan is substantial in weight, it really absorbs a LOT of the recoil. I was very nervous the first time I fired it and was pleasantly surprised with it.


----------



## countrygirl

i, too, came across this thread while doing some searching...
i don't even know what all we've got...i can't keep up with their likes/dislikes for our various hunting activities. 
the only one i'll list is mine...a 20g. belgian browning that hubby got me for anniversary one year! (i do shoot my hubby's 30-30 for deer season. it cannot be classified as mine as it has been used for 3 generations and will hopefully go to my grandchild one day...)


----------



## Mud

Missed those last 2 posts aimed my way. Thanks ffemt128. Had no idea about that. I've since renewed it, but will file that away for future reference. 

Darren, I'll admit to not having shot anything heavier than a 44 mag in a 4" barrel. I'm not recoil shy (although I am sometimes report shy) and didn't have a problem with it, but assumed anything bigger would get difficult to hang onto. Guess they'd have to be reasonable or they really wouldn't sell. 

Just picture the ER visit..."Please sir, explain again how a grizzly managed to embed that hammer spur into your forehead."


----------



## Lurker

380 Macarov & Mossberg 500, 20 gauge pump,18" long.


----------



## arcticsid

I will have been in Alaska 31 years in just a couple weeks.

I was thinking about buying a gun.

Do they make safe ones?

Cause, this trying to outrun bears is really taking a toll on my knees.

Please advise.

LMAO!


----------



## ol' boy

never saw this post but now that it has come back to life I guess I will chime in cause I love guns too...

45 acp 1911- everyday carry.

AK-47

marlin 336 30-30

moss 500 12ga

savage 11 30-06

glock 17 - nightstand gun

and sid to answer your question, yes they are all safe, all guns are as safe as their handlers.

if you need to fend off a bear I would suggest a lever action 45-70.


----------



## arcticsid

Actualy, I really likew that lever 45-70 my buddy had with him last year, that is a strong powerful bad a$$ gun. I thnk it was a Marlin.

He also had a 444, I am pretty sure that was a Marlin. No neck all gunpowder and big a$$ bullet. Also a lever action, real short barrel.

It would be bad to have to choose between them, ifin I was given the choice.

They both seem like excelent guns for a short distance especially if the bullet was to needto move some brush out of the way on its path to the target.

Certainly not good for any distance, but son of a gun, either one of those cartriges will kick some but at less than 50 yards!


----------



## Mud

arcticsid said:


> Do they make safe ones?



Sure. Just find one with a trigger and don't pull it until you want to shoot.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

The most important part of gun safety is the part that is always overlooked.
Start training the kids early and often. And make certain they know that bullets not only poke holes in paper, but in living things too, they they're not living things any more.
It's a shame that too much is put on not ever letting kids see, touch, shoot or even think about guns.
That's why I think that the kids in the citys are always having problems versus the country kids.
When a country kid shoots someone, he normally flipped out and meant to do it. It wasn't no accident.


----------



## countrygirl

myakkagldwngr said:


> The most important part of gun safety is the part that is always overlooked.
> Start training the kids early and often. And make certain they know that bullets not only poke holes in paper, but in living things too, they they're not living things any more.
> It's a shame that too much is put on not ever letting kids see, touch, shoot or even think about guns.
> That's why I think that the kids in the citys are always having problems versus the country kids.
> When a country kid shoots someone, he normally flipped out and meant to do it. It wasn't no accident.



ur right here...
when my son was younger, we went to a DU greenwing event and the conservation officer that was teaching the gun safety portion had a cool way of showing these kids something...he took a shaving cream can and had one of the kids shoot a target...then he looked at the kids and said "now someone, put that back in the can..."


----------



## ol' boy

the person behind the gun is the only safety any gun really has, having carried one for five years now I can say that you can have as many external safeties as you want but they are no match for the sheer stupidity of some people, never underestimate what idiots can accomplish to do.

most of my carry experience is with a g-17 no external safety, draw aim squeeze... never had a problem. taught both of my sisters to shoot handguns and a few friends and my girlfriend. no problems. 

to say that it starts with the kid and education is correct. I will venture to say (much to the chagrin of most guys) that women make better shooters and students when it comes to the range. reason being is that women tend to 
a) have more healthy fear and respect for what a gun does.
b) therefore they pay very close attention to detail and listen intently when you start to give safety rules.
c) will control their breathing better and will be absolutely sure of their shot when engaging a trigger.

the same goes for any new shooter, and even the experienced guys need to be reminded once in a while mostly because some become so comfortable with firearms that they forget the basics.

when it comes down to it, when choosing a gun be sure that it is the right one for you, not because it was in a movie or your friend has it or any other reason other than it is comfortable for you, that it fits your hand or shoulder and frame.

be sure that the cartridge is within your ability to handle the recoil, i told my girlfriend that even though I don't think of a .380 as a self defense gun I do not think it is powerful enough that if that is what she is comfortable shooting then that is what she needs, because five holes is better than none.

when it comes to bears, in this situation, I think that the 45-70 from marlin is the way to go. it is more than accurate enough to hunt out to 150-200 yards depending upon comfort level and experience. it is more than powerful enough for a bear. most importantly when choosing a defensive weapon, it allows for a reasonable fast follow up shot. because I know I can kill paper, however a ticked off bear charging me is going to have a lot more adrenaline rushing through me than paper. and the offhand shot in that situation is going to be stressful to say the least. one last thing, remember, aim big miss big. if you take a head shot and miss thats a bad situation you are left in, if you miss by four or so inches, if you miss center of mass by four inches on a charging bear you have still made him seriously reconsider his current choice of action.


----------



## Mud

Proper safety can't be stressed enough. You just never know what someone else is going to do, so you have to do everything right. 

I was in a bathroom at a bar once and 2 guys walked in. Patron 1 was showing Patron 2 a small automatic that he was carrying and handed it to him. Patron 2 immediately shoved the gun in his mouth. I thought I was going to watch a suicide. Turns out he was screwing around, but that gun was loaded with one in the chamber.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

A few years back they had a video on the news showing,,, and I mean no offense to any we have on the forum here,,,
an all mighty LEO who explained to all the students in the class he was talking to,,, in a vary arragant tone,,,
that he was the only one in the room qualified to handle a firearm,,
were as he proceeded to take his pistol and have an accidental discharge and shoot himself in the foot!
This was in an elementary class room full of students.
Needless to say, his supervisor had a discussion with him.
It brought back the one simple rule that I was taught from the very beginning, when you put the sights on something, plan as if you know that you are about to kill it.
If you have no intention of killing it, don't point the gun at it.
After that is a natural instinct,,,
target shooting is just simple fun.
I know two people who by mistake blew up their televisions and two who while hunting were accidentally shot. One lived, one didn't.
So yes, we are the only true safety on the firearm.


----------



## Mud

Says in the link that the issue has been resolved. That's good.


----------



## ol' boy

what do they mean resolved?

I trust none of those rat bastards in DC... when will they try to weasel this or something like it back in?


----------



## Midwest Vintner

ol' boy said:


> I trust none of those rat bastards in DC... when will they try to weasel this or something like it back in?



there are very few good politicians these days and most of the good ones are harassed or bullied by the bad ones. i'm glad that most people now are voting current politicians out. they need to set term limits for congress! 

obama has an agenda for sure. he wants to be like europe and frankly, he should just have moved there.


----------



## Mud

From the article:


> DOD rescinded the order after a firestorm of criticism--which began almost immediately when they issued a directive to mutilate all expended military brass before it could be sold to the civilian reloading market.


----------



## countrygirl

Midwest Vintner said:


> there are very few good politicians these days and most of the good ones are harassed or bullied by the bad ones. i'm glad that most people now are voting current politicians out. they need to set term limits for congress!
> 
> obama has an agenda for sure. he wants to be like europe and frankly, he should just have moved there.



amen...obama was just never my cup of tea...


----------



## Julie

I think we need to keep politics out of the forum, please.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree Julie. I am also asking all members to keep politics and religion out of this site please.


----------



## ol' boy

sorry but the two go hand in hand(guns and policies limiting them), not too long ago that politics affected wine, and still does to some degree. 

anyway, guns...

anyone here carry?


----------



## Mud

Are bigotry and sexism ok? You're really cutting into the offensive material here. 

I carry.


----------



## arcticsid

I go with Dan, lets not let it go to far. This is still a public forum, with underage kids and ladies in here.
Still gotta go with MUD, take the fun out and we will all have to stop drinking just to maintin our seriousness. I think bigotry and sexism should be allowed.

But, lol, I was going to thank God that I live in the State of Alaska, in the United States of America, and I can grow my own, brew my own, and carry a concealed weapon with out a permit.

Cough, cough, burp, burp, bang bang.

Nuff said


----------



## Deezil

arcticsid said:


> Cough, cough, burp, burp, bang bang.



That, my friend, is a motto to live by!


----------



## arcticsid

Nuff said.


----------



## djrockinsteve

On a similar thought but different my friend has a son who was trained to be a sniper for the army. During training they gave each trainee 2 of these hand held (actually shoulder held) rockets. 

You placed it on your shoulder, it receives a signal from a satellite, you fire. It goes up then declines then takes off flying not to far off of the ground to it's target. A target that you may NEVER see such as a tank or bunker.

It's a one time use and costs $30,000.00 each, and they got to test 2 each.

Technology is incredible.


----------



## ffemt128

ol' boy said:


> sorry but the two go hand in hand(guns and policies limiting them), not too long ago that politics affected wine, and still does to some degree.
> 
> anyway, guns...
> 
> anyone here carry?



I carry. Usually cc but sometimes OC depending on the weather. Today I was out on the bike. OWB holster is much more comfortable than IWB. Shirt rode up, no big deal. 

Any PA people also on POOFA? Whats your screen name? Don't make the mistake of going to pagoa.com. Has nothing to do with firearms....I was quite shocked when I typed it wrong.....:<


----------



## Wade E

I never followed though and got my State or federal and even let my town expire so one of these days I have to go through all that again.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> I never followed though and got my State or federal and even let my town expire so one of these days I have to go through all that again.



What are the carry laws like up that way. I never had to venture that wya so I never looked into it. I still need to send in my UTAH permit information. I took the class and it will expire soon. PA as long as you have no prohibiting offenses the county sherrif is required to issue in 45 days. Philly is a whole different story from what I understand. I know I'm good to carry all the way to SC where my son is based. I can't carry on my person in the state but I can carry a loaded firearm in the console of my vehichle there without a permit/license. I carry the whole way there, disarm just before the border and place in console except when I'm going on base. Federal property is a NO NO.


----------



## Wade E

Here you have to have a permit just to bring it out of your house. The laws have gotten more strict since when I let my license expire as that was about 6 years ago ( I know this is a shame but havent shot the dang gun in years) At that time I needed a pce of paper stating what time of what day I bought it and was given an hour to get it home before i had my license, now a days You cant even buy one without a permit Im pretty sure.


----------

